# RNS 310 and 315 V7 Maps update boot loop and hang on load



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

Recently had a really trying and annoying experience updating our maps in our 2013 Jetta TDI equipped with the RNS 315 head unit. I want to share this experience just in case someone else out there has the same issue. As I wasn’t able to find any similar experiences or information out there. 

Went ahead and took advantage of VW’s $99 offer to upgrade the maps to the latest version as it seemed like a reasonable thing to do. Especially since this car is devoted to work use and the GPS is a heavily used item for us. 

The car had the original GPS maps that the car was delivered with, version 3 according to the system information. Once I initialized the SD card I was prompted as expected with options to either install or load the maps. Went ahead and optioned for install, slowly the maps progress bar marched down the screen. I left the vehicle in this state and when I came back the radio had go back into a power off mode, resuming loading when the vehicle was started. This is when I became aware that things started to go wrong. The radio would show progress reaching approximately 90 percent at which time the system would reboot. Then cycle through a loop where the radio would not get passed the 90 percent progress and then reboot. It did this about 4 to 5 times after which time the radio would hang there. When I say hang it would allow you to hit the cancel button for stopping the maps to be loaded as well use basic radio functions. However user input such as hitting yes to stopping the maps loading would no longer do anything. Almost as if the system was just crashed and non-responsive when it came to Nav functions. 

This is what I did to get the system to recover. 
1)	Turned the vehicle off including the radio and let it sit for 15 mins.
2)	Turned the ignition to the accessory power on.
3)	When the radio came on, I immediately hit the cancel load maps on the load screen. (before the system would boot loop and eventually crash)
4)	Selected System, Nav and dismounted the SD card.
5)	Went through the system and reset the radio to the factory defaults.
6)	Went back to the Nav menu and reinserted the SD v7 card.
7)	Selected load

At this point the progress fired back up to the 90 percent mark, then 5 seconds finished at which time I was prompted to remove the card.

Hope this helps avoid frustrations for others, because man I was not far from the point of inflicting physical harm to this radio :banghead:


----------

